# Mexico Reviews for April 2007



## KristinB (Apr 7, 2007)

*Updated:*

Villas Mediterraneas
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Melissa Harp

Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay
Mazatlan
Review by: William and Paula Star Carneal

Mayan Sea Gardens Mazatlan
Mazatlan
Review by: William and Paula Star Carneal

The Royal Caribbean
Cancun
Review by: Jim Breslin

Mayan Palace Riviera Maya
Riviera Maya
Review by: Name Withheld


----------



## KristinB (Apr 15, 2007)

*New*

The Royal Haciendas
Solidaridad (Playa del Carmen area)
Review by: Name Withheld

Club Velas Vallarta *All Inclusive*
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Daniel Slagle

*Updated*

The Grand Mayan Acapulco
Acapulco
Review by: John & Kristin Coleman

Villa Vera Puerto Isla Mujeres Hotel Marina & Beach Club
Isla Mujeres
Review by: Lee Cerra

Club Internacional de Cancun
Cancun
Review by: Maria Yip

The Royal Islander
Cancun
Review by: Name Withheld


----------

